# What's your story about japanese guitar appreciation



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My first mij guitar was a sweet BC Rich Eagle. I traded a mij charvel for it. It was 1989. The woodie neck thru's we're on their way out the door in terms of style and fad and the pointy fluorescent was coming in. 

That was my beginning. From that time I always respected the MIJ Guitars. I stopped playing basically from 2002-2009. I think back and you know was stole me away? RC car racing. May 2006 I started sids raceway in Mississauga ! What a waste of time. Don't get me wrong. Man is that hobby exhilarating and addictive. But unfortunately it Also attracts a lot of trashy minded individuals. (Not all of course,,.,.,.,) I digress. Anyway. 

My re-entry into the guitar world was jamming in Etobicoke at a buddy's work. I really thank God that I got back into it. Music is such a gift. It's shared by the whole world. Like an international language. What could be more satisfying than music. Well guitars are fun as meatball ice cream!! So onto the theory: 

Japan is the next traders goldmine of fun. 

It's the perfect storm:
- excellent value 
- first class craftsmanship 
- both respectable copies and original designs 
- finite numbers 
- really great playability. (Regarding this point I can say that so many of my mij collection come to mind. They're just amazing ). 

Here's what I've got 
El degas (collection)
Gold rickenbacher three Pu solid body bolt-on 
Mint green 345 refin bolt on 
Alembic copy matching bass and guitar both neck thru
Sunburst Strat 
Les paul special set neck nitro finish 
Set neck explorer 
(Honorable mention for the 9th member of the bunch. Fireglo rickenbacker however MIK!)

Matching double cut vantage blonde ( guitar neck thru and bass set neck) 
Emperador bass 1969 circa 
JV '62 Strat 
Greco GOII neck thru SSS non burst finish 
Phoenix tele 
Aria pro bobcat sunburst SSS 


What's your MIJ guitars story?


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I was a poor 14 year old in my first band and wanted something that approached pro quality. MIJ Fenders weren't quite a big deal yet so they were cheap as hell and easy to find online. That snowballed. Now I've got a pretty even amount of American and Japanese guitars.

Fender E-series '72 Telecaster Deluxe
Fender 50th Anni 50's Strat
Burny Les Paul Custom
Burny Revival series Firebird V
Epiphone Japan '67 Flying V

I'd sooner buy a Japanese guitar sight-unseen than an American one. My American guitars are my favorites overall but I had to play more of them to find the good ones. MIJ's always seem to tick the right boxes for playability and fit + finish.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned a MIJ Strat in shell pink....purchased at the 12th Fret in around 2001. Great sounding guitar and the pickups were very quiet. I wouldn't mind getting that one back.

My first electric guitar was a Phoenix LP with dimarzios. I bought that one with my own money around 1983 and it wasn't cheap. Great sounding guitar that I sold around 1999 to a guy down on his luck.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd always been a Gibson guy, mostly SGs. I really had never played a strat I liked. Teles were OK but I just preferred Gibson style guitars. One day on a local Facebook garage sale group someone in Whistler posted an old Squier guitar with what looked like a vintage case for $350. I sent him a message asking what made a Squier worth that kind of money. I wasn't nasty about. I sincerely wanted to know. He said it was a 1980's MIJ. I knew nothing about MIJ Squiers. I did a bit of research and asked him for more pictures. Whistler is about 40 minutes away and it was the middle of winter so I didn't feel like driving there just to look at it. Long story short it didn't sell at his garage sale and he messaged me a few days later asking me to make him an offer. After a bit of back and forth we settled on $175. Him and his wife were leaving Whistler and selling off everything. He was leaving for Ontario that afternoon but his wife would be there for another couple of days. The next day I drove to Whistler to look at it. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was coming home with me. The neck was the nicest neck I'd ever played on any guitar. The intonation was way off and there was some corrosion on the metal parts but the neck was so nice I paid her the money. She told me he had bought it in the early 1990's off a musician friend who was retiring from gigging. He played it a lot for a few years then lost interest. She said he would bring it out once or twice a year and play it for a bit then put it away. When I got home I stripped the guitar down and did a major cleanup. The nut had been replaced with a graphite one but the slots were cut way too high. With the cleanup and a setup it played even nicer than before. It is a very early A serial number ST-362, a fairly low end MIJ Squier. The neck is dated 12-84. The pickups and electronics were crap so I replaced them with some modern texas wounds with a new switch and pots. Everyone that plays this guitar falls in love with it. at a jam a semi pro from out of town offered me $800 on the spot after playing a set with it. I'm still not a huge strat fan but this one will stay with me for a long time. I now have a few MIJ Squiers. I'm currently restoring a 1983 Bullet which is another amazing player. It has some very old, probably from the 80's Dimarzio noiseless pickups. Not sure if they'll stay or not. They are a bit of history but they sound a little weak.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have my MIJ Epi, but I played a beater double cut MIJ for years (resembles an Aria neck-through) which I gutted with an intention to hot rod it...and I think I have a plan for it now....thinking of turning it into something similar to Steve Hills LPJ with the P90 and extra pickup.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Japan and I get along really well


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

What I owned through the years;
'75 Univox Oxblood LP
70's ElDegas Black Beauty LP
70's Mann Sunburst LP
'71 Gession Tobacco Burst LP (pre-les paul reborn by Tokai)
'72 Yamaha FG 180 Nippon Gakki

I still have the Gession.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Vantage vs695. Love its natural wood grain, small body and the neck is my favourite of any guitar I've owned. Pickups also have some bite.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

1984 Takamine F-360s (Martin D-28 copy). Traded it along with a MIJ Yamaha DG80 amplifier on a Taylor 814ce (+ a little bit of cash! 

The Tak was an excellent guitar and I highly recommend those era guitars, but no regrets - thank you Glenn.

I also have a 1979 Takamine F-307 (Martin D-18 copy I think). It's my fireside guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Forgot about the Vantage Bass I have on permanent lone from my cousin.
He wont sell it to me.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

84 Tokai STS 50 strat
84 Tokai STS 60 Strat Maple
84 Tokai STS 60 Strat Rosewood
84 Tokai STS 80 Strat Ltd Ed
81 Tokai SS 38 Silvestar Strat
84 Tokai TTE 50 Tele
84 Tokai TSG 50 SG 
78 Tokai CE450 Cats Eyes acoustic
83 Burny RLC 60 LP Custom
88 Burny RLC 60 LP Custom
83 Greco LP Super Real Standard
89 Greco PMB 750 Ric bass knockoff

It's just like you said, they're great guitars. I swear any of my Tokai strats would convert anyone who doesn't like really strats (like myself... everyone of my trems is decked).
If my wife see's this list I'm toast.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I started playing guitar I got a MIJ classical (Brand name--Taro).
When I switched teachers & started on electric a couple of years later I got a Matsumoku made Granada Les Paul copy--also MIJ.
I then got a bass of theirs as well

Later in high school, saving up from part time jobs I bought a used Ibanez Iceman--also MIJ--so at that point I was 4/4 on MIJ.

Sometimes I ran into brand/gear snobs who turned up their noses at my guitars--but I liked them, and that Iceman saw many jams and many hours of playing.
I probably played it more than the other three, as they tended to get ignored once I got the Iceman.

So I have no issue with MIJ.

Like anywhere there would be bad MIJs and good ones.
But a lot of good ones.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My first electric was a Vantage Avenger @ '80, I then traded that in for a Yamaha SC300T @ '84.
I still have the Yamaha, these guitars had me thinking that they were "Wednesday" guitars, that I lucked out.
Nope, many nice builds from that era from both makers and many more, I've since found.

I've been through many brands, from all over, but the MIJ guitars all had something special going on.

Here's what I've had and still own (*)...

'80 Vantage Avenger
'83 Yamaha SC300T *
'87 Fender Contemporary Strat
'80s Burny John Sykes model 
'78 Greco EG900 
'01 Epiphone LP Standard x 2
'01 Tokai Love Rock *
Fender '52 RI Tele
'98-'02 Floral Tele *
Fernandes not sure of year, or even the model, it may be a Retrorocket Elite of some sort from the '90s, I think. *
Fernandes Vertigo Elite, an honorable mention, it's MIK * 8)
Orville Vee 
Charvel Wildcard #5 
'79 Washburn A20 *


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> 84 Tokai STS 50 strat
> 84 Tokai STS 60 Strat Maple
> 84 Tokai STS 60 Strat Rosewood
> 84 Tokai STS 80 Strat Ltd Ed
> ...


$20 (each) and we promise not to tell her


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> What I owned through the years;
> '75 Univox Oxblood LP
> 70's ElDegas Black Beauty LP
> 70's Mann Sunburst LP
> ...


You forgot the el degas you owned that is now mine!!! And not going anywhere haha.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> .....If my wife see's this list I'm toast.


Me too. This thread should be under lock and key!!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought this one new in 83 and it's been my #1 since. I'm not gonna brag on it because if you know Japanese guitars then there's no point in preaching to the quire. If you don't all I can say is do yourself a favor.

83 Ibanez AM 205


Here are a couple I've picked up more recently. What's amazing is that the new ones are every bit as good as the old ones.

Yamaha SA 2200


Gretsch Tennessee Rose


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

My first was a mij yamaha Pacifica in the early 90s. Since then:

- 2003 epiphone elite les paul custom
- 2011 fender japan 62 ri custom tele
- 1984 yamaha sbg 3000
-2010 yamaha sg 1802 (thanks Dave)

I think I've found my perfect guitar style in the yamaha sgs. I can see replacing my other two electrics with these. Fyi if anyone is thinking of unloading one and is interested in trades for an Eastman T186mx or a Godin Core CT, let me know.

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

sambonee said:


> You forgot the el degas you owned that is now mine!!! And not going anywhere haha.


Oh yeah. Tnx for the heads up.

early 70's restored ElDegas ES 345
and another I forgot,
70's Granada SG 

Which brings up the question, will the 80/90's MIK be the next collectible?
I have a few that are really well made and sound/feel great.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Through the years, i have owned a few good MIJ Tele's and Strats. Most of them where as good or better than some USA models, no surprise. I should have kept the ones from the 80's, especially the Squier series. The last one i owned was a 68re-issue MIJ Strat that i sold here and that one, i should have kept. Great 3TSB and a fine player. I changed pickups on most of them to improve on the overall tone.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

03 CIJ Classic 50's


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had an MIJ Strat several years ago. One of the nicest guitars I have ever had. Top notch quality. It was a 1990 or 1991 IIRC


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

70's Kay bass, 77' Yamaki acoustic (still my absolute favourite), 82' Tokai LC-100.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My first guitar EVER was a JV Strat. I was checking out an acoustic and the owner brought out a '57-style Squier while we were shootin' the shit. I walked away with it instead and thought it was $100 well spent, until I became OBSESSED with these guitars years later and accumulated several dozen...ha ha! Can't say enough good things about those JVs.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I jammed with the JV recently. Actually steve I put your pickguard from your roadworn in there with the onamac pickups. What a stellar guitar. Amazing in every sense. So authentic.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

damn..damn damn



Swervin55 said:


> View attachment 17328
> 
> 03 CIJ Classic 50's


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Polytone guitars through Polytone amps, baybee….


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> Polytone guitars through Polytone amps, baybee….


Now that's classy!!! How thick is the double cut? What's the story on polytune?


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Polytune? Well, TC's Polytune line of tuners is pretty cool.
Polytone is, of course, the maker of solid-state, compact jazz amps, made in North Hollywood, CA. All the jazz cats used them, and some still do. The owner decided to offer guitars and had a few models made in 1980 and 1981, but the line never got any traction, so they stopped. The line included a solidbody guitar, solidbody bass, semi, and hollow archtop. Made in Japan by a few different shops. Very rare, and they are excellent guitars. The semi has the same measurements as a Gibson ES-335. The hollow one is like a thinner version of a Gibson ES-175 - laminated top and back. Both with conventional wiring plus master volume.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang! This thread got me thinking about how much I miss my old JVs so I went and got me another "project piece". Way to go guys (note: I'm not the least bit upset ;^ )


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice, do I recognize that carpet from an ebay seller?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good eye, mate!


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a Fender Stratocaster Aerodyne and a Pawnshop 72. No fault on these two, well built. Their neck are very good, better or on par with my US models.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

qantor said:


> I have a Fender Stratocaster Aerodyne and a Pawnshop 72. No fault on these two, well built. Their neck are very good, better or on par with my US models.


The Pawnshop 72 looks cool. I wonder if it comes in black with single coils.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

For this particular model the other color was sunburst, but you can google Fender Pawnshop 51. This model has a single coil at the neck and a humbucker at the bridge and it came in either black or butterscotch and If I remember correctly, the 51 was MIM.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

mud_guy said:


> My first was a mij yamaha Pacifica in the early 90s. Since then:
> 
> - 2003 epiphone elite les paul custom
> - 2011 fender japan 62 ri custom tele
> ...


MudGuy, I didn't even know what a Yamaha SBG 3000 was until I saw a picture of one on this site about a month ago. I am now obsessed. The quest is on to find one that doesn't mean my daughter has to go without braces  Those things are beautiful.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

qantor said:


> I have a Fender Stratocaster Aerodyne and a Pawnshop 72. No fault on these two, well built. Their neck are very good, better or on par with my US models.



I've often thought of hunting down the aerodyne. I've never seen it in blue though.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

My reacquired Vantage VS696 & the near mint Westone Concord S I got just yesterday on the right.
Both early 80's from the Matsumoku factory.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmmm.... I've owned four early 80s Vantages over the last few years and still have two of them. A VS-695 and a VP-795, both from 1981. Both play like the dickens and are a helluva lot of fun. Used to have an Aria Pro II from 1980 but traded it away to a friend, and still have another one, a Cardinal Series, CS 350 (seen here in its original Cobalt Blue finish, but since then I've had a friend refinish it for a more natural look). No regrets about having let the others go over the past few years, but I really like the three Matsumokus I have left. Small, compact body shape and plenty of tonal variation on tap.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sambonee said:


> I've often thought of hunting down the aerodyne. I've never seen it in blue though.


I've always like those too! 

I wondered if this was blue, or just the lighting. I've only seen the black ones.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If you want the matching bass to that dark vantage, I've got it.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

What... this one dropped to page two, come on gents keep posting that japanese guitar pron

All Tokai knock offs, all 1984 models except the one one the left which is '81

76 Strat - 50's Strat - 76 SG - 58 LP - 80's Strat - 60's Tele - there's more but no more room on the wall...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm getting the matching bass **** neck thru*** as well. I'm ecstatic. Seriously. I think I'm gonna get Smitty to make me another p pickup. It's the vantage with two p pickups and LP wiring. Can't wait. .


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice one! Such great little workhorse guitars. They practically play themselves.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Vantage fan here too. Love my 696 blonde woodgrain. The Avenger I had refinished from an unsatisfying green to a nice cherry woodgrain with a nitro finish.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Not really a story, but I love the old Japanese Yamaha FG acoustics. My favourite all-time acoustic so far has been a Yairi DY slope with the direct-coupled bridge that I used to own and somewhat foolishly let go of.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

My story started with wanting a Les Paul Junior DC. At the time I think only the custom shop was making them and i'll be honest here i could never afford those prices, nor even what people wanted for an older used Gibson. Went on Kijiji and found a Tokai model for sale next town over. $400 later and i had a full blown case of yellow fever, to which of course there is no cure.

Here's a few including the one that started the affair.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

brokentoes said:


> My story started with wanting a Les Paul Junior DC. At the time I think only the custom shop was making them and i'll be honest here i could never afford those prices, nor even what people wanted for an older used Gibson. Went on Kijiji and found a Tokai model for sale next town over. $400 later and i had a full blown case of yellow fever, to which of course there is no cure.
> 
> Here's a few including the one that started the affair.


Nice Super Flighter.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That greco pic should be censored!! Awesome. 

I'm after a greco Strat right now. My first and only greco thus far is a GO-II that is superb in so many ways. The pickups are still on the chopping block somewhat. Only problem is that theyre kinda proprietary. I hunted for this one for 5 years.










Floating trem. Very unique pickup selection design. And deadly gerogeous IMO. 


Oh and I recently took a risk with a blue El Dégas Strat. Risk I say as I already have a SB early one (4 screws planting the TREM plate - very early ). The sb is a ply body with veneer and a smaller nut width.









I haven't even set this one up. Looks nice though.

I digress. The blue one arrived recently. (Paid for by cheque of all things!! Cool older dude. He bought it new in 1980. Big matching headstock. Without further ado -
Oh and plays killer and has a flammed neck!!


----------



## bronco_remi (Jun 26, 2012)

I own a Japanese Fender Mustang Competition Series, and I really like it. I owner other Japanese guitars in the past, like a 1983 Vantage VS-696 (that I always regretted trading), a Yamaha SG, A MIJ Fender Strats and a few others I don't remember. Older Japanese guitars, especially the ones built in the 80's were just built to last a lifetime.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope not be slayed for this but Ive owned a lot of guitars and honesty think that the great part about a lot of these import guitars was that they were affordable. With the current trend being high prices I just dont feel they are worth 7 or 8 hundred bucks or more, great for up to 350 awesome for 1 or 2, but also think the current fender and gibson and martin prices are over the top as well, that said I paid 2500 for my last j 45......my LAST j 45


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

jimmy c g said:


> I hope not be slayed for this but Ive owned a lot of guitars and honesty think that the great part about a lot of these import guitars was that they were affordable. With the current trend being high prices I just dont feel they are worth 7 or 8 hundred bucks or more, great for up to 350 awesome for 1 or 2, but also think the current fender and gibson and martin prices are over the top as well, that said I paid 2500 for my last j 45......my LAST j 45


I saw a couple on Kijiji this morning that weren't worth 100 bucks never mind the $700 or $800 they are asking, bolt neck plywood Harmony's and so on, but there are plenty MIJ that are worth every penny of that and a lot more, it depends what guitar you're talking about...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Totally depends on the brand, factory and era a particular Japanese guitar comes from. Some models were totally cut-rate, with crappy electronics. Some were built like tanks and were terrific players with lots of tonal options. In the end however it's all pretty subjective. Play the guitars you love.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Another factor is the rarity of the item. Id wager that the japanese high end models don't have too many sales per year. Hence fewer out there for resale. Supply demand and boom, prices rising. 
This guitar I saw 6 yrs ago for $250. Waited 5 years until I was able to find another and buy it. Cost me $720. I believe it to be worth it. 

Amazing guitar. First rate.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed, sambonee. Rarity is indeed a factor for some people. This is one of the reasons why Vantages are still pretty cheap - Canada imported tons of them in the late 70s/early 80s. So the perception is that they're still plentiful and not at all rare - sometimes encouraging people to think that they're pretty unremarkable or somehow otherwise flawed or underwhelming guitars. But other brands, sometimes coming out of the very same factories, can fetch more prices. At a local new & used guitar shop, Cask Music, I'm regularly spotting decent Japanese guitars from the early 80s. Some Vantage, but other, rarer brands too. - Mann, Aria Pro II, etc. There's definitely a market for this stuff, because the boys at Cask keep moving them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Totally depends on the brand, factory and era a particular Japanese guitar comes from. Some models were totally cut-rate, with crappy electronics. Some were built like tanks and were terrific players with lots of tonal options. In the end however it's all pretty subjective. Play the guitars you love.


I have played some horrible ones & some real nice ones--most were somewhere in between.
But if you find one you love--then that's what matters more than the other factors.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

My Charvel Model 1. I've always been a fan of 80s-type shredders, particularly maple neck ones. Posted a wanted ad on kijiji not expecting much, however to my luck found a great seller who had this one in great condition with the original case. Its missing the truss cover and the knob has been replaced, but the original Jackson pickup is still there. Oh, and that neck is just so sweet - compound radius with what feels like a D-C profile as you get to the higher frets.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

My made in Japan guitar story dates back to 1965. My friend and I were just beginning to form our little garage band and I had a Chicago built Supro Ranchero Archtop with a single coil pickup and he had an acoustic flat top Stella. We were enthralled with vibrato arms back then, and just had to have one; although money was very very tight. We found a local pawn shop that sold new Japanese guitars. I scraped up 99 dollars to buy a 4 pickup Teisco with 6 rocker switches and two wheels with chrome pickguards and a very very long neck and that much coveted vibrato arm. The guitar was solong; that it had to be housed in a bass case. (It may have been a baritone). My friend wasn't so lucky. His dad would only spring for a 50 dollar, small bodied twin pickup model that had zero volume through his new 49 dollar 'Paul" amplifier. Paul amps were made in Canada and were solid state pieces of crap. Anyway; my 99 dollar Pyramid branded 4 pickup beauty was the loudest guitar on the block even though it's sharp fret ends just about cut my fingers to shreds. Buddy was much less impressed with his guitar and eventually got so frustrated that he smashed it to pieces. From that day forward; he played rhythm on my USA built Supro. My 99 dollar Pyramid served me well until I could afford a used Gretsch Anniversary in the Fall of 1966.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Great story, big frank. Is that an old Mustang I see in your avatar? Buddy of mine had a '65 Mustang, same colour, in our old garage band. Crazy guitar with icepick tones but a lot of fun to play and wail out on.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a '85 JV stratocaster 54ri really great guitar it had a slim 'C' neck though which I didn't like. A late '80s stratocaster which I find is amazing and I play the most often. And lastly a tokai ST-80 springy sound, build quality is better than most USA in my opinion. Even some of the older basswood mij stratocasters are really great. There are some good ones and bad ones.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Another friend of mine had a cream-coloured Tokai strat from the early 80s. Man, it was a glorious thing. I don't know what the model number was but it was a pretty faithful copy of the strat specs and I do believe at the time that Fender was under-performing in the quality control department and that some of these Japanese builders were showing them up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine started with this. Early to mid 70s Yamaki AY-390S, I bought used in 1979. 























I spent a couple decades looking for a D35 to replace / upgrade this. Never found one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

And then in the mid-90s I found this in a pawn shop. Glad I didn't let this one get away.

Vantage VE-450 with DiMarzio PAF Classics. I'd put this up there with any Tokai or Epi Elite.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

re my previous post it looks like some nice imports are out there, I was referenceing a LOT of cool budget catalogue gits that seem to be getting overpriced cause they look and seem cool but arnt that great ,silvertone, 70s harmony, kent etc, now days even the Christmas catalogue I used to dream with is collectable, wish Id kept them... wish i could spell catologue right the first time or last


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

my story is the Japanese make some fine guitars...


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

1984 Super Edition TST80, one ash piece body, nitro finish with original U pups and electrics. Original "Exact Tokai" 2 point trem and locking nut... gone, this one's such a sweet player.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

1981 Greco RB700 Ric bass knock-off, neck through and 100% original near mint, also a very nice player and super nice quality and yes the rosewood board is finished.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So awesome. Degas made the same
Bass. Neck thru as well. Stunning. Bass is so slick for that bass.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's my 1984 Tokai TSG50 all original including harmonica bridge and Tokai's PAF pups, it's a copy of Gibby's 1976 model so it has an 19th fret neck joint and even though it only weighs 7 pounds there's zero neck dive, a killer guitar.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Maxer: Yes, the avatar guitar is a May '66 Mustang with a B neck. Traded an American Strat and a Godin Kingpin for it. Had to. It was just like the one I rented for a week in 1966 to play an important (for a 15 year old ) gig. We even got our pictures in the local paper. I also want to amend my recollection of Paul Amplifiers. They weren't solid state at that timel but they were very low powered tube amps that used mostly radio type tubes and lacked a transformer meaning you could get a terrible shock if you weren't careful.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

One more for a Sunday night, I just put this one down, a 1984 Tokai Breezy all original.

It's the worlds most twangy Tele... the lowest it does is tons of twang and it goes from there to ear piercing ice pick in half a turn of the tone knob and then it's over.

To its credit it is partially controllable with the tone knob and if you use lots of eq at the amp you're good, but it's only capable of backing up Hank Williams and if that's what you're looking for it's fantastic, but I swear no player/device combo can get a Jimmy Page Tele tone out of this guitar.


----------



## biggus-dickus (Feb 17, 2017)

I've always had a thing for Japanese guitars..it started out because in the beginning it was all I could afford was a strat copy. I ended up finding an '80 Aria Pro II TS-300 not the prettiest guitar, but it happens to have arguably the finest neck I have ever played., that was in the early eighties. I still have it and it still gets played... regularly. I then graduated to an American Stratacaster, which I also still own. Fast forward to the last five years and I have started to assemble a nice little herd. I scan the kijiji listings religiously, do my research and wait for the deals. But I still loved those Japanese vintage guitars, so I was lucky enough to acquire an '80 Aria Pro II LS-700 _LP_ copy in mint condition about two years ago. And then last summer I scooped up a '86 Tokai VGS_ Tele_ copy that's broken-in in just the right way. You would describe it as a 'classic player'.

So current my roster of guitars is as follows:
* 1980 Aria Pro II Thorosound TS-300
* 1980 Aria Pro II LS-700 LP copy
* 1984 Fender American Stratocaster
* 1986 Tokai VGS Telecaster copy
* 2001 B.C. Rich Bich NJ Series
* 2002 Ibanez Destroyer DT-420 CA
* 2004 Tokai - Love Rock..... _Canadian Fakai
* _2004 Epiphone SG "Les Paul Custom" G-400


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My love with Japan instruments started with my very first bass which was most likely an El Degas tele bass that I sold off.... still on the look out to replace it 30+ years later ! 

Since Im a bigggg Japan made instrument lover, have a few...

Here are some that impressed me.

Herb`s in the house ! 


Aria 2312

Aria Pro II ES-500-V


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

My first electric guitar is an Epiphone ET275, built by Matsumoku, which I bought new in '76.
It served me well until I bought a new Squier Strat in '86, built by Fujigen.
I still own the Epi, but I sold the Squier a few years ago.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A couple of years ago I decided I wanted a Tele, but not enough to pay for an American Tele. In my mind, the next best is a MIJ Tele.

I found an 84/85 MIJ on Kijiji ($500), tossed a set of Texas Specials in it ($200), had it refretted ($200), still wasn`t 100% happy with it. Then I put a set of Callaham saddles on it. Now it is fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

Recently completed '75 MANN Tele


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice job and a really nice guitar, looking at it in the case reminds me of standing in L&M in the 70's


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Jim.
And if ( a big if, I know) you ever decide to part with your Greco Ricky, let me know.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have my JVRI (57) and my recently bought '91 Greco Ultrathin. Now I am gassing for an 80's Burny VLD


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Recently completed '75 MANN Tele
> 
> View attachment 64649


That looks like the same case my LP copy (Matsumoku made-Granada branded) came in--and my first bass too--nice solid cases--at least in my experiences.


----------

